# Still choking 2 months after pt surgery



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

I had my right lobe excised in late June 2013 for 6-cm nodule that we thought was causing choking sensation, pain & I couldn't sleep on back because I couldn't breathe and felt like I was choking. Lobe is gone but I still feel like I'm coming only now it's all the time instead of just when lying on back. So now I'm worried that the problem might have been in the isthmus but that was left intact. Pathology report of lobe benign. Now it feels like my isthmus is swelling and I'm very uncomfortable. It feels like something is growing and squeezing my neck. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Meant to write "choking" but it came out wrong


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you gone back to your doctor?

How experienced is your doctor in thyroid surgeries?

I really have no other suggestion than to go back to your doctor for additional testing.


----------



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you asked your physician to check your lymph nodes? Mine created a similar feeling of discomfort before my surgery. I hope and pray that you feel better soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetMelissa said:


> I had my right lobe excised in late June 2013 for 6-cm nodule that we thought was causing choking sensation, pain & I couldn't sleep on back because I couldn't breathe and felt like I was choking. Lobe is gone but I still feel like I'm coming only now it's all the time instead of just when lying on back. So now I'm worried that the problem might have been in the isthmus but that was left intact. Pathology report of lobe benign. Now it feels like my isthmus is swelling and I'm very uncomfortable. It feels like something is growing and squeezing my neck. Anyone else experience this?


Have you seen your doctor about this? An ultra-sound or CAT Scan if nothing else might be the wise thing to do at this time?


----------

